# Sculpture Backwards Compatibility



## derekkirkup (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I'm looking to make some Sculpture patches I created in Logic 7 available for later versions. Does anyone know if compatibility is seamless or whether there are issues?

Thanks,
D


----------

